

VapourSynth - Avisynth-inspired video processing framework, 21st century rewrite - przemoc
http://www.vapoursynth.com/index.php

======
przemoc
I just realized that I haven't submitted info about VS at HN when I discovered
it back then, so I'm fixing it right now. :)

About page gives good idea what it is and how it differs from Avisynth.

    
    
      VapourSynth is an application for video manipulation. Or a plugin. Or a
      library. It's hard to tell because it has a core library written in C++
      and a Python module to allow video scripts to be created.  It came to be
      when I started thinking about alternative designs for Avisynth and most
      of it was written over a 3 month period.  The software has been heavily
      inspired by Avisynth and aims to be a 21st century rewrite, taking
      advantage of the advancements computers have made since the late 90s.
      The main features compared to Avisynth are:
      
       * Multithreaded - Frame level multithreading that scales well
       * Generalized Colorspaces - New Colorspaces can be specified at runtime
       * Per Frame Properties - Additional metadata can be attached to frames
       * Python Based - The scripting part is implemented as a Python module
         so you don't have to learn a special language
       * Support for video with format changes - Some video just can't stick
         to one format or frame size. VapourSynth can handle any kind of
         change
       * Compatible with a large number of already existing Avisynth plugins
    

(taken from
[https://github.com/vapoursynth/vapoursynth/blob/master/doc/a...](https://github.com/vapoursynth/vapoursynth/blob/master/doc/about.rst))

Mind that it is still WIP. It's not complete Avisynth drop-in replacement, but
it's close as possible, yet diverges whenever things can/should be done
better. It's mostly ABI-compatible for Windows Avisynth plugins.

